# Gran Turismo 5 Prologue...



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

...is sitting on my desk at work and I've another 5 hours before I leave :evil:

I can feel a stomach ache coming on. :roll: :wink:

Can't wait to get home and try this out!

Graham


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Saw this reviewed and it looks great. I don't have a PS3 though.

:?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Graham

you lucky buggar, mine is on back order :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mine should be dropping through the letterbox any minute, if the lazy arse postie gets his shit in order (he may have drowned as it's pi$$ing down here).

Still not 100% sure on its purpose as isn't it just a taster/scaled down full version that's due out later this year?? We had the free PS3 download which was a couple of tracks & about 10 cars with limited gameplay, so i guess this expands on that, but is still only a slice of the full game?

I guess for Â£18 it don't really matter. When does the full version get launched? Had an email from Game that the PSP version is delayed again & won't now be launched until the end of May.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> ...Still not 100% sure on its purpose as isn't it just a taster/scaled down full version that's due out later this year?? We had the free PS3 download which was a couple of tracks & about 10 cars with limited gameplay, so i guess this expands on that, but is still only a slice of the full game?...


Yep, that's exactly what it is. I don't mind shelling out Â£18 for a 'Demo' of the real thing - this will keep me interested until then. :wink: This is far more than the download version which I've been using and I can barely keep my eyes of the clock - only another 3 hours to go.

There is already an update to it which is downloaded from their site once you install it for the first time. Bugger that, I'm just going to get on the track and have a blast. 

Graham


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> ...is sitting on my desk at work a
> 
> I can feel a stomach ache coming on. :roll: :wink:


Ditto  
Packagings pretty crud though, 3 pics on the back and nothing in the manual worth reading.

tick tock...

Do you have a PS id?

If this is as good as it is on screen it was worth the wait.

http://www.granturismoworld.com/media/l ... 7/03_2.jpg


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Can you drive a yellow Elise through the Alps for me please? :wink:

only draw back I can see is no dual player mode (though you can play online...)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Still not 100% sure on its purpose as isn't it just a taster/scaled down full version that's due out later this year?? We had the free PS3 download which was a couple of tracks & about 10 cars with limited gameplay, so i guess this expands on that, but is still only a slice of the full game?


When GT4 launched, they did exactly the same. IT was basically a very, very cut down version of the game, but what it did allow you to do was go through all the 'learner' rounds and transfer all your medals to the real game when it came along.

So when the proper one came along a little while later, you could just get right into it without having to do all the annoying set up stuff.

I'd love a PS3, but I'm too bsuy being a Rock God on my Wii to get one. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

WOW, WOW and F&%^ing WOW.   

This is just so awesome! I typically got home late because of a sudden urgent job which came in at the last moment but as soon as I got in I installed it, did a system update and watched the first cut scene.

If you have seen videos on your computer of it or seen the downloadable version and you thought that was good then wait 'till you've seen this - fantastic!

Right, I'm off now to have a blast - see ya!

Graham


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

No fair. My copy is sitting in my car and will be until 10pm tomorrow night. Won't get home to play it till then :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Got mine this morning. Just had a blast round London in a Cooper. Gutted I can't afford a TT yet, need to make some cash so my PS3 garage matches my real life driveway!

PS - It's fab in 1080p on the big screen... 115 inches of Trafalgar Sq is stunning!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

TT in the garage now, he he he he.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Got my copy this morning. "Hoggy10" will see you on the track sometime. 
Hoggy


----------



## 225COOP (Jun 15, 2007)

Got my copy this morning 3 days late :evil: 
Bloody fantastic, especially like the small touches like the active rear spoiler on the mkII tt!!
user Id "bazruk35"

Be good to race 16 tt forum members online in tt's!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

My copy was also late :evil: feckin Royal Mail.

Installed last night but had trouble with the update (guess the site was busy) & only finally got that applied at 11ish, so was too tired to start playing. I'll save that for tonight. One thing i couldn't suss out was the Date/Time. It kept saying date/time is not set correctly, but although i could see a calander & clock on the main screen, i saw no way of changing these through options etc. Any ideas how to change this??

No doubt me being thick, but i've got 5hrs set aside tonight for play & don't want to lose any time.

Any tips on best route to decent motors? i.e. initial car/race etc?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> My copy was also late :evil: feckin Royal Mail.
> 
> Installed last night but had trouble with the update (guess the site was busy) & only finally got that applied at 11ish, so was too tired to start playing. I'll save that for tonight. One thing i couldn't suss out was the Date/Time. It kept saying date/time is not set correctly, but although i could see a calander & clock on the main screen, i saw no way of changing these through options etc. Any ideas how to change this??
> 
> ...


Mini Cooper S or Ford Focus ST seem like good first buys. The Cooper S got me through the first few races without problems.

Class B races seem quite restrictive on what you can race in (picked up an M3 towards the end of the C class, only to find I can't race it anywhere worth while!).

The time thing must be a bug: I have that, too.

Little hint: slipstreaming. You will need it. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > My copy was also late :evil: feckin Royal Mail.
> ...


Cheers


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Lucky beggars. Fingers crossed mine should be waiting for me at home - amazon posted it on Friday Royal Mail. Knowing my luck, it's got "lost" in the post.

I imagine my Â£18 cut-down GT5 / jumped up demo will very soon turn into more like Â£160! Plan on getting the Logitech G25 - good reviews and it has a clutch pedal. What are other people using?

You'll know if I'm on line. I'll be the one ping-ponging between the armco in your rear view mirror. :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Online gaming seems to have lost its appeal... there's only so many times I can hack being "pwned" by 12 year olds hopped up on red bull that practice 6 hours a day...

...unless you're all in the same boat and we can start our own little Old Feckers With No Reactions GT Club? Those will skillz need not apply.

lancaster98. Add me now! :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> Online gaming seems to have lost its appeal... there's only so many times I can hack being "pwned" by 12 year olds hopped up on red bull that practice 6 hours a day...
> 
> ...unless you're all in the same boat and we can start our own little Old Feckers With No Reactions GT Club? Those will skillz need not apply.
> 
> lancaster98. Add me now! :lol:


I know what you mean. I've given up with the on-line gaming as it's more hassle than it's worth.

I'll add your ID (no idea what mine is but you'll no doubt see it on the addition etc.) Perhaps we could sort a mini league. Got a few from this forum added, but never been on-line gaming since i added them.

TBH i think i might have actually forgotten how to kick off an on-line game, it's been that long.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

C and B class now complete up to gold throughout, now on A class and that's proving a lot more difficult - and so it should be.

Is there any way that I can play the replays from outside of the PS3 i.e. on a computer? I have exported the replay to a USB stick but no way can I fathom out what to do with the data :?

Graham


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Likewise Graham, completed C&B last nigh (both thumbs are hurting now :lol: ).

For love nor money could i get Gold in the 2 Timed Lap events where you have to beat the posted time within 10mins. Got Silver in C & Bronze in B.

I guess it is possible as i was never more than a few seconds off the pace but after 4 attempts on each i settled for just moving on.

Stupid question time, where has the ability to modify cars gone?? Is this only for the full version later this year or am i missing something obvious? It used to be inside where the cars were bought & also in previous versions they had the workshop were an initial oil change gave you a few extra ponies. Can't find any of these.

Suggestions as to how to get gold on the Timed events without driving myself nuts.

Also the Nissan GT-R is a giggle round Suzuka, how realistic is the lift off oversteer?? This game is just awesome.

Graham, have i got your gaming ID? gonna add you & bazruk35 & lancaster98.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> ...Stupid question time, where has the ability to modify cars gone?? Is this only for the full version later this year or am i missing something obvious? It used to be inside where the cars were bought & also in previous versions they had the workshop were an initial oil change gave you a few extra ponies. Can't find any of these.


There is no modifications to cars on this version - there will be on the full version though, taking all the driving aids off and selecting manual rather than automatic will increase times drastically but you do have to be *very* careful though :wink: Be prepared for some really sore thumbs. :lol: :lol:

I agree with you Paul, Suzuka is my favourite of all the tracks, brilliant.

Gaming name is Graham39

Graham


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

The timed laps are a complete bitch. On C Class I have gold on everything but the Cappuccino 10 minute timed lap. I came within .447 of a second of gold after a lucky shunt with a Ford Focus ST pushed me up to 112mph for a bit! In Class B, I've only just started, but the Evo round the Eigerwand I can't get within 5 seconds of Gold - although haven't tried a lot, after messing around with the Cappuccino for hours without reward, I can't be bothered to grind away again!

Graham - did you mean selecting manual transmission and turning off traction control will drastically _decrease_ times, by any chance? ;-)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Got through C class last night - clearly not enough time on my hands! Same here with the 10 min event - I think a bit of luck is needed in coordinating with a passing car at the right points in the lap.

Also, could only get within 0.2 sec of the leader on the Type-R flying oval lap. Just can't catch the Mini. I try and go around the outside all the way, slip streaming where ever possible. Just need more practice - or a steering wheel.

Haven't tried online yet - not sure I can face the embarrassment yet!


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> Got through C class last night - clearly not enough time on my hands! Same here with the 10 min event - I think a bit of luck is needed in coordinating with a passing car at the right points in the lap.
> 
> Also, could only get within 0.2 sec of the leader on the Type-R flying oval lap. Just can't catch the Mini. I try and go around the outside all the way, slip streaming where ever possible. Just need more practice - or a steering wheel.
> 
> Haven't tried online yet - not sure I can face the embarrassment yet!


The flying lap is also a right pain. Start off down the straight and slipstream the first car. Go between it and the wall and then dive back in to slipstream the red Z4. It will go under the blue Honda in the banking and you switch to following the Honda. Ease round the outside of it, go outside the golf and behind the focus for a fraction of a second before undertaking him. Onto the straight, slipstream the first car, round the outside, a fraction behind the white Suzuki Swift Sport before zipping outside him. Then begin to move inside behind the citroen (?) and then inside further behind the golf before undertaking him. Move slowly towards the perfect driving line (get about 1/2 to 2/3 of the way before turning in. No braking needed. Ease round the bend using as much of the penultimate car;s slipstrem as you can before undertaking or overtaking him (it's v tricky not to hit him, as he takes the perfect line). Come off the bend and out his slipstream as late as possible and all that extra slipstreaming will see you zip past the Mini at the last.

I did this so many times, I've typed that from memory at work. Me = sad.

Graham seems to be suggesting that traction control off and manual transmission on might get you some extra speed.

If you clip anything, anywhere, don't stop and start again as you might as well come 2nd each time and pocket the cash, even though by clipping something, 1st is impossible.

Even if you seem to be miles behind the Mini, your top speed is much better than his, so it's surprising that just a few mph here and there will see you catch him and make up the extra ground - the time you need is about 1.08 but 1.08.4 will see you lose by a fair old way. You're closer than you think. ;-)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Cheers Pete. Can't wait to get home and give some of that a go!

It's a bit strange that most of the other events are pretty easy on bronze, yet this one is such an ar$e (for me anyway). Perhaps it's just down to the route taken. Although, as you say, it's a bit strange that such a small difference gains you almost half a second.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Got through C class last night - clearly not enough time on my hands! Same here with the 10 min event - I think a bit of luck is needed in coordinating with a passing car at the right points in the lap.
> ...


What he said :wink: & yes you are sad :lol: :lol: Excellent description though & rather too accurate. TBH the flying laps i found OK & the C Level one with that damned red Mini was cleared after 2-3 attempts.

I'll try turning off the driving aids for the Timed Lap in less than 10mins events, but i'm not sure if for this switching to manual may drop my times, but i'll have a go & see how i get on. Another 5-6 hours coming up tonight.

I'd forgotten just how much GT hurts ones thumbs :lol:

Another question, are their any other events after C, B & A Class?? Gonna be really pissed if for my Â£18 & so much fun i only get 30 races in total. What races come next?

Will add all ID's later. I think mine is W8PMC.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> C and B class now complete up to gold throughout, now on A class and that's proving a lot more difficult - and so it should be.
> 
> Is there any way that I can play the replays from outside of the PS3 i.e. on a computer? I have exported the replay to a USB stick but no way can I fathom out what to do with the data :?
> 
> Graham


I used to have my PS2 hooked up to the TV through my video. So I could actually just tape the action and it would work.

I guess you could try doing the same with a VCR/DVDR.

Kell


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Stupid question time, where has the ability to modify cars gone?? Is this only for the full version later this year or am i missing something obvious? It used to be inside where the cars were bought & also in previous versions they had the workshop were an initial oil change gave you a few extra ponies. Can't find any of these.


I had a brief look at the in game manual last night, and you get the option to modify (some icon will appear on the main page) once you have passed all 3 classes. Not sure what you will or will not be able to tune or whether it will come at a cost.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I spent last night blatting round circuits in an R8. Needless to say, the 4WD challenges were not awfully challenging. :lol:

Just one left to go on the B Class - blew all my cash on the R8 and couldn't afford the car I needed to do the final challenge.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> I spent last night blatting round circuits in an R8. Needless to say, the 4WD challenges were not awfully challenging. :lol:
> 
> Just one left to go on the B Class - blew all my cash on the R8 and couldn't afford the car I needed to do the final challenge.


Likewise & had to sell a couple of motors to get the F430 (in white 8) ).

Just the new M3 round that awful mountain track & then all 3 classes complete.

Also now grabbed gold in all the pass 15 cars challenges, by as Graham said switching the driving aids off. The 430 is a struggle with these removed but a little practise worked. Only got 50000 credits now so not even sure i've enough for an M3.

All game ID's added this morning


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

What settings are you using? I switched off all traction control, which certainly helps. Does standard or pro really handling make a difference? Or manual transmission (which I never used in any GT game  so that would take some getting used to).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> What settings are you using? I switched off all traction control, which certainly helps. Does standard or pro really handling make a difference? Or manual transmission (which I never used in any GT game  so that would take some getting used to).


Just removed Traction Control & Stability System, all the other settings are as default. Not tried Manual, no idea what the active steering does so leaving them alone for now.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > What settings are you using? I switched off all traction control, which certainly helps. Does standard or pro really handling make a difference? Or manual transmission (which I never used in any GT game  so that would take some getting used to).
> ...


Ta, will give that a try tonight. Might even lay off the wine beforehand. :roll:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I've had traction and stability switched off from the start, but physics in standard mode. Viper and GTR have been a bit bitey, but mostly on lift off and braking rather than acceleration, which suggests to me that the professional setting would be much more realistic.

Oh, and my tag as is here: Karcsi


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

http://uk.ps3.ign.com/articles/864/8641 ... Sid=864142

Ooh.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

A, B and C classes are complete although not all gold in A though. :roll:

I thought it had ended as the credits rolled up along with a cut scene but *NO*, another class opens up - class S, plus a couple of more new tracks.

It is a bit late tonight to start seriously but I found out that you get penalty points if you slightly touch the barriers but more importantly you can now tune the cars. It works on a kind of power to weight ratio, each race is given a certain power to weight ratio and you have to tune the car to that ratio - quite clever the way it's done.

I shall have a go tomorrow but I want to try and get the all the golds in A class first before I seriously get stuck into the S class.

Graham


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > CH_Peter said:
> ...


Definitely makes a significant difference.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Does it make a difference if you get all gold as to what car you are rewarded on completing a class? I have cleared A and B, but not got all gold yet. I got some crappy Diahatsu for C and the BMW 1 Series Concept for B.


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Im through onto A now...

Ive got (worth mentioning)

DB9
R8 (Better than DB9 in my opinion track wise)
GT-R
Beloved TT, was first one to buy 

GT-R is so quick up the gears in auto and quality in manual...

Im SOPRANO999 if anyone fancys adding me!

Lets hope we see some downloadable updates soon for this!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Have anyone of you tried the time trial yet - which gives an official list of the different drivers for different cars on different tracks? Everyone have to drive the same car (no tuning), but you can chose settings for traction controll and stability (I drive most of the time with everything turned off, and seem to get the best times then - and I always drive manually).

I am registered as *Mk2TT*, and (at least on Saturday - thing changes...) for the TT 3.2 I was number 2 on the Daytona oval for "professionals" and number 7 (I think) for "standard".

With the R8 I was down on 33. place (same track). Tried to get a good time and score with the Ferrari 599. The score was pretty good (among the 10 best), but the time was not as good as with the R8.... :wink:

Give your "registred names" here, and I will try to "bump in to you" if I see you on the online game.... :lol:

ps: I am saving up for the Ferrari F1 car, and my credits are 1.100.000 now. It takes time.....but I am having fun doing it...


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi all,

If anyone wants to add me, i often try my best at COD4 and GT5 prologue feel free to add me (SAMEDZ)

maybe we can have a TT forum Comp on arcade time trials on this game (GT5p),

Thanks

Alan


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

is this only an introductory to gran turismo?
when does the full version come out?

what's limited about this compared to the full version?

also for those who have this, is the full version the same plus more stuff, so that you'll have to go through and start at the beginning?


----------



## Hatchet (Jul 3, 2007)

Are you lads using a steering wheel or the PS3 controller?? I dont have a PS3 and I'm dying to play this :evil: Gotta get it within the next month or my G25 is going to waste....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No I just use PS3 controller, "Hoggy10" is my ID if you want to race.
H.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I finished A, B, C and S licenses yesterday, I can now buy the 2007 Ferrari F1 for 2,000,000 scroates or whatever the currency is.   That's going to take me friggin ages.

I've got a few bronze and silvers to convert to gold first so that will help boost the coffers so that I can buy it but that is basically it, no other licenses to get after the S but I guess all this will get transferred over to the full version when it comes out as in GT3 to GT4.

Was it worth the Â£17? You bet. :wink:

Graham


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Does anyone actually use a steering wheel set up instead of the controller?

I find that constantly having to tap left or right is a bit irritating as makes the car twitch.

Also, on B class how the hell do you go from 16th to a 1st/2nd or 3rd position in the integra type-R? The best I can muster is 6th :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

This is on my Birthday list, hopefully my nephews are buying it me. Then it will be "Uncle Richard, you going to play us online?" followed by a sound thrashing by both an 11 and a 13 year!!! Only 7 days to go.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> I finished A, B, C and S licenses yesterday, I can now buy the 2007 Ferrari F1 for 2,000,000 scroates or whatever the currency is.   That's going to take me friggin ages.
> 
> I've got a few bronze and silvers to convert to gold first so that will help boost the coffers so that I can buy it but that is basically it, no other licenses to get after the S but I guess all this will get transferred over to the full version when it comes out as in GT3 to GT4.
> 
> ...


is the full version going to be exactly the same as what you've just completed? if so, does it mean you have to start from scratch or is it a case of just opening your saved file and continue further?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

*J55TTC Wrote* _ Also, on B class how the hell do you go from 16th to a 1st/2nd or 3rd position in the integra type-R? The best I can muster is 6th _

Hi J55TTC, The only way is to slipstream all the time, to be able to overtake asap. If you think "B" is difficult wait until you get to "S"
Hoggy 

"Hoggy 10" is my ID.


----------

